# Artwork By Roberto Elmes "Statesville, NC" Airbrush Artist



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

Artist : Roberto Elmes

Location : Statesville, NC

Facebook : http://www.facebook.com/roberto.elmes

E-mail: [email protected] 

Craigslist : http://charlotte.craigslist.org/cys/3653296806.html



I came across Roberto on facebook and he put my dreams into reality, I had been planning a mural for the past few years and just couldnt find the right guy to take on the job. After driving 6 hours outside Washington DC to Statesville NC. I met up with Roberto and planned my mural just the way I wanted.. Roberto speaks only a little english but I brought my trusty g/f along incase he had any questions in spanish.. I highly recommend him and look forward to seeing more of his work in the eastcoast lowrider community. Heres some pics of what he did for me and I will post some pics of his past work as well..

thanks and big thanks to Roberto, you made my dreams come true!!!



these pictures dont do it justice, I wanted to use my digital camera but with this snow storm we had the past week, I just havent had to car out in the sun for some good pics, but I want to share these. You can check my car out on May 4 in Greensboro NC. to see it live in person. I have asked Roberto to come to the show and see the best lowrider show on the east coast..


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

these are the pictures I gave him












what was released as the All Eyez on Me Album plans


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

That's about an hour from me..


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

got some pics today with my digital.. rained this morning and made it kinda chilly once the sun came out, but I managed to snap a few shots..

his eye has the reflection of what would be the camera man that took his pic


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

fuck this dude is good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

like the detail on the paper


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

that came out nice scott,i know you can't stop cheesin at that trunk mural.good to see you on layitlow:h5:


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

flaked85 said:


> that came out nice scott,i know you can't stop cheesin at that trunk mural.good to see you on layitlow:h5:



haha it sat in my living room for a few days, I kept gettin up to stare at it, my girl would be like, what are you doing??? I'd be like, lookin at my mural, wanna come see?? haha


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

The tupac looks strange, but everything else looks great.


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

thats a pic when he was in jail,a few more hairs and a goatee longer then normal

but we all have opinions...


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

That Malcolm X and Aztec look incredible.


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Ill have to agree with what was posted above..all looks good but the face.The other murals do look real good though.


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

Anyone in the NC area can see my car in Greensboro on May 4 for the Cinco de Mayo car show


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Sick work


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

ttt for Roberto Elmes


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

That is some sick artwork. Will he travel? How long for a mural? Prices?


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

Hit him up on facebook.. every mural is different.. mine ran pretty high. I wanted so much detail in mine.


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

Come see Roberto's work this May @ Cinco de Mayo Car Show in Greensboro NC, May 2


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)

Clean ass murrals homie


----------

